# Buckeye Lake



## olemuddycat (Apr 5, 2005)

I am thinking about making a trip out to buckeye this weekend but i was curious to know if anyone knows what the conditions on the lake are before i drive out there. Any info would be much abliged.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Drove by the north shore about 3 00 and it was open waves crashing the rocks. Looked good but im stayin in tonight.


----------



## olemuddycat (Apr 5, 2005)

thank you for the info, that is where i was plannin on goin and as long as the waves are crashing into the rocks then hopefully some saugeye will be ridin those waves, ill let u know if we do anything


----------



## jarrrj (Oct 22, 2008)

Is the lake still open after last nights 14 degrees??? I am planning on heading up Sunday if there is open water.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

There is open water and it looks like we will be getting a new ramp or they are sucking up the muck in front of the ramp. Hope to be out there casting shortly.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

wish i could have made it out tonight. might be able to make it out there tomorrow to throw a line at the saugeyes. let us know if you make it out and do any good


----------



## lumpyman (Sep 11, 2007)

the whole lake is open . took 1 3 pounder on floating rogue fished extremely slow


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Lumpyman is right the lake is open and they have let out more water. I fished today from 1 to around 5 not a bump so good job on the 3 pounder lumpyman. Was that a steady retrieve lumpyman with that floating rogue? as shallow as the N. Shore is now I was comptemplateing a floating rogue with a small split fhot in front of it. I also fished Fairfield Beach where the water is a lil deeper played with a suspending shadrap the lip seems to allow it to trip over some of the snags a little better then the other stick baits that have the hooks dangleing down and catching the snags the shadraps run at a different angle. Anyways good luck to whoever gets out the lil pond area at the N. Shore is still chock full of breeder size shad easy to snag if you are looking to freeze some for summer catfishing.


----------



## lumpyman (Sep 11, 2007)

hey jeff met you last winter on the ice . the bite has been starting at 6.45 i caught the first one at 7.45 we caught 5 nice flurry. between 8.30 and 9 we caught 2 more then the lake started to skim over by the banks out about 20 feet .put a pause in your retrieve then very suttle twitches. good luck . duke


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

Was that A.M or P.M start of the bite?


----------



## jarrrj (Oct 22, 2008)

I was at Buckeye tonight. No eyes, but could have filled a five gallon bucket w/ shad. Wish I would have taken a bucket w/ me for bait next summer!! Are the shad always in there that thick? I couldn't even bring in a rogue w/o bumping one. I could not believe how big the shad were!! Do they leave at some point through the night where one maybe could get something to hit other than bumping shad???? I was fishing from the pier on SR 79. Any info. would help.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

No they aren't always in there but they have been for a month now. I have seen them in there the middle of the day till well after dark and cant find any other bites in there. i was out last night without a single bump water was like black glass last night. I figured after the rain and the wind starting to kick up i would give it a shot today from around 1 to 2 :30 notta. They will be there one of these times again when i get out and when they are you will know it if you are in the surrounding area. i did walk up on a young ringneck today that was absolutely gorgeous I could of touched it with my fishing rod as it walked by me clucking it hit the field and then was running made for a successful trip. I may get out late tonight. Jay if you are on here it was nice meeting you last night also.


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

Is that bait shop/carryout still open and selling minni's just past the state park headed into millersport?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes they are open dont know if she has minnows though


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

I appreciate your quich resonse/help I think i may be headed out to the eye in the morning.Any advice of wear to go I am debating between cellars and fairfield beach.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

took me 4 trips but i actually caught an eater exciting report huh (lol)


----------



## big geno (Dec 19, 2008)

good jog i just join as a member really crushed the saugeye this year guest i am going to have to get out here in th e cold and suck it up to catch some mor eyes just learning how to post


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Buckeye is unfishable at the moment ice under the water lots of shad in the lil open pockets but not really fishable. Headed to Conneticut maybe it will be open when i get back.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

What an evening to be out saugeye fishing. Started at Fairfield then on to Liebs. The wind was wicked and my rod guides were icing up every 3rd cast. Not a fish was caught, seen 1 other brave soul out there but didn't talk to him, he walked away with nothing more than his rod so I assume he caught nothing but may have been a C&R guy. I believe I'm going back to monofilament for this real cold weather, the superlines just carry too much water in with them and freeze up quickly. And I do spray my rod guides with Reel Magic but it doesn't make a difference. Have a safe and prosperous New Year!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Finally got a couple keepers, cleaned and ready to eat!! My first eyes of the year!!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice job Jeff that one was a fatty. Wish I could get ou tthis eve but have to get rid of this cough first. i tried explain to the boss how this was beautiful saugeye weather.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I really wanted to go out tonight but after driving to Wheeling and back this morning I decided not to push my luck any furthur. I seen enough folks wiped out for one day and didn't want to be one of them.

On another point, why if everyone else on US70 is driving 45-50 MPH would someone think it's safe to run 65+MPH? It was a white knuckle drive the whole way.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Mushroomman, Amen to that! I see it all the time. People think they are not going into the ditch like all those other dingbats! Can't happen to them, and by golly they are in a hurry! Sometimes you just hope you see them pulled over with a trooper giving them a ticket somewhere up the road.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Is it atleast locked up yet?


----------



## lumpyman (Sep 11, 2007)

it was . but the rain opened it back up shageyes went by last night said around fairfield was all open.


----------

